
RaspiReader: An Open-Source Fingerprint Reader Facilitating Spoof Detection - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.07887
======
sinab
Wow this is amazing! I love these kind of open source projects.

I'll give a brief summary: they use two raspberry pi cameras (5MP) and a prism
to capture images of a finger print. Then they use a new fingerprint spoof
detection schema (that they developed) through the extraction of highly
discriminative fingerprint spoof detection features (color local binary
patterns) to determine spoofs vs not spoofs. Compared to traditional systems
they have pretty high spoof detection rates.

Here is a video link if you are too lazy to read the pdf:
[https://youtu.be/sY4Yf4roEsI](https://youtu.be/sY4Yf4roEsI)

